# Superdrol, how long does it stay in the system?



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 22, 2005)

One of my friends took superdrol, here was his dosing.
Day 1: 10mg
Day 2: 10mg
Day 3: 20mg
Day 4: 30mg
Day 5: 30mg
Day 6: 30mg
Day 7: 30mg

Last dose was probably 2 weeks ago. I advised him not to take it, but his mind was made up. In any case, when would the superdrol/metabolites be out of his system? He may have to get a drug-test soon, and though SD isnt illegal per se, it wouldnt fly.


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 22, 2005)

they arent going to test for it.  unless he is an olympic athlete or pro sports player?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey bro, I appreciate the post, but I just need a straight answer. He really wants to know, if this just eases his heart, even if they dont test for it, itd be worth it.


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 22, 2005)

well i dont know fish.  i just know it costs $ to test for stuff, they arent going to test you for everything under the sun for a job drug test.  coke, weed, after those maybe speed, heroin.  superdrol is a relatively unknown thing to people outside the bb community.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 22, 2005)

ROFL, its not me. Im not that stupid, lol... Hes doing some baseball thing for Team USA, and he might go to Cuba... Lol, I dunno what the deal is, and I dont know why he didnt ask on his own.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

Come on folks... Any answers?


----------



## danliftinheavy (Sep 23, 2005)

it cant be tested for. at most only a few days anyway was this his first cycle? those doseages were awfully high what did his gains look like? sides?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

This guy wasnt very intelligent in the way he did things, he didnt make any gains, only lasting joint pain.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hes doing some baseball thing for Team USA, and he might go to Cuba...


Finally, an answer...

If this league thing isn't testing directly for it,
he will probably come up hot anyway because his hormone levels
will be all jacked around...

He better leave like 4-5 weeks gap of purity!!!!

And during that time he should drink water like a camel


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol, he leaves tomorrow.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, he leaves tomorrow.


His test is tommorow???

Tell him to start drinking water, he might slip through the cracks


----------



## bballstud (Sep 23, 2005)

i talked to this guy too. he said tomorrow is the this invintational tryout.. so he has no clue if they are going to test? or if they will test at all. he quit it about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## bballstud (Sep 23, 2005)

o and most likely if there was a test it would not be tomorrow anyway its just the tryout. and i dont think they would just test directly for superdrol would they? i wonder if they test in a major leaguer would it come up positve?


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd bet under the new steroid policy, superdrol is not something they should use.  

For try-out's, I doubt they'd test.  Seems like too much money to spend for a bunch of guys who will never make it.


----------



## bballstud (Sep 23, 2005)

yea. but if he makes the team the first tourny is in october


----------

